# Mal wieder ein 20''-Würfel



## kc85 (4. November 2015)

Nachdem ich kürzlich das 24''-Haibike meiner großen Tochter in einen recht brauchbaren Zustand versetzt hatte, gefiel mir irgendwie das 2008er 20''-Cube Team unserer Kleinen nicht mehr so richtig.

Nach kurzem Überlegen wird auch das nun etwa hinsichtlich Gewicht und Ergonomie optimiert.

Geplant bzw. beschafft sind:
- leichte Kurbel von Kaniabikes, 114mm, 32T (erledigt)
- kürzeres und leichteres Innenlager (wahrscheinlich wieder Neco, vorerst mal ein vorhandenes BB-UN55)
- KCNC Dark Side Flat und Fly Ride 50mm (bestellt)
- Carbon-Sattelstütze (unterwegs)
- anderer Sattel (ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob der getauscht wird)
- leichtere Pedale von Aest, andere Griffe (liegen noch im Keller)
- neuer LRS mit nur 16 Speichen je Rad (alles bestellt bzw. schon da)
- Schwalbe Black Jack (erledigt)
- 8-fach Kassette 11/30 mit passendem Drehgriff (bestellt)
- inverses Schaltwerk (erledigt)
- neue Züge

Die kurze Kurbel ist schon mal ein ordentlicher Fortschritt. Macht schon ergonomisch eine Menge aus, aber auch vom Gewicht her. 362g statt 979g ist schon ein netter Unterschied. Auch die Black Jack sind deutlich leichter als die Originalbereifung.

Teile des neuen LRS sind auch schon da, da fehlen nur noch die Speichen und Nippel.

Aus einem sehr gut erhaltenen RD-M760 mit langem Käfig und einem völlig verranzten gleichen Typs mit kurzem Käfig, habe ich heute nach der guten alten aus 2 mach 1-Methode erst mal ein "neues" kurzes Schaltwerk gebastelt (nur 230g). Damit sollte das gelegentlich noch zu späte Runterschalten am Berg endlich leichter fallen. Das endete bisher gerne mal mit einem Stehenbleiber.

Die Teile für die Follow-Me-Montage sind mittlerweile auch verschwunden. Auch die Speichenreflektoren wurden gegen 3M-Teile getauscht. Dafür hängt mittlerweile ein Flaschenhalter samt TACX-Klemme hinter dem Sattel (mein Kind bestand auf einem eigenen Flaschenhalter).

Wenn noch ein paar mehr Teile eingetrudelt sind, mache ich auch ein paar Bilder.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (7. November 2015)

Heute hab ich schnell mal die kurze Kurbel und das runderneuert inverse Schaltwerk verbaut. Funktioniert schon mal prächtig und spart auch gut Gewicht (Kurbel 617g, Schaltwerk 136g). Als GS passt das RD-M760 ganz gut. Mit dem SGS-Käfig hätte es wohl fast auf der Straße geschliffen. Gut, dass mir der Teilespender günstig unter die Finger kam.

Nur das provisorisch verbaute Innenlager ist mit 122mm massiv zu lang. Im kleinsten Gang zieht es fast die Kette vom Kettenblatt. Da muss was deutlich kürzeres rein. Wird wohl ein Neco in 107mm werden.

Von der umgekehrten Schaltlogik zeigte sich meine Jüngste nur kurz verwirrt. Nach ein paar Minuten ging es dann schon wieder recht flüssig durch die Gänge. Dass der "Rettungsring" sich jetzt fast von allein einlegt, wurde schulterzuckend mit einem knappen "gut Papi" quittiert.

Undankbare Bande ... 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (5. Dezember 2015)

Heute kam endlich das kurze Innenlager. Ich hab mich wieder für ein Neco HAL-920, diesmal mit 110mm Länge entschieden.

Außerdem hab ich die Räder schon mal zusammengestöpselt. Schürmann Double Master in 32L, jeweils mit 16 gekreuzten Speichen. Dazu gibts dann noch 7C-Schläuche und die fast noch nagelneuen Black Jacks ziehen auf die neuen Räder um.







Die Räder muss ich dann über die Woche in Ruhe zentrieren.

kc85


----------



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich find den Umbau schön.
Weist du welche Länge das originale Innenlager hat? Sollte man doch problemlos gegen das hier tauschen können:
https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/43537-neco-patronen-innenlager-set-1075-205-mm-shimano/

Wie schwer ist das originale Lager?
Ich will erstmal die originale Kurbel weiterverwenden, die 7Gang Schaltung bleibt auch.


----------



## kc85 (6. Dezember 2015)

Das originale Innenlager wiegt komplett ca. 315g. Die Welle hat (zumindest an unserem Würfel) ca. 120mm.

Wie kurz man mit dem Innenlager gehen kann, hängt von der Kurbel, den Platzverhältnissen und der Kettenlinie ab. Da hilft nur hingucken, messen und gut überlegen.

Beim Haibike von der Großen bin ich mit dem 107,5mm-Innenlager schon hart ab die Grenze des Machbaren gegangen. Der Q-Faktor ist jetzt super, dafür ist die Kettenlinie vorn eigentlich etwas zu eng. Es geht sich gerade so aus, dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten noch haarscharf am zweiten Ritzel vorbeiläuft, ohne zu schleifen. Weil das kleinste Ritzel aber eh eher selten genutzt wird, ist das auch unproblematisch.

Trotzdem gehe ich beim Cube jetzt auf Nummer sicher und nehme ein 110,5mm-Innenlager.

Der Link funktioniert leider nicht. Aber ich verwende die Neco 920 HAL-Innenlager mit Hohlwelle und Aluschalen. Wiegt um die 240g.

Die Originalkurbel am Cube 200 ist eines der Teile, die ich unbedingt entsorgen würde: Schwer (gewogene 979g), oft eigentlich zu lang (Kurbellänge) und mit 36 Zähnen auch meist zu lang übersetzt.

Ich habe die Frog-Kurbel von Kaniabikes in 114mm und 32T montiert. Das spart satte 617g und die Ergonomie ist um Lichtjahre besser.

kc85


----------



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde nur die Kurbel austauschen. Nochmal Innenlager wird mir zu teuer an zwei Bikes. Im Forum habe ich nochmal recherchiert, es sollte ein 107er Lager passen. Aber du willst ja noch die Schaltung verändern, da wirds ggf. etwas eng.


----------



## kc85 (31. Dezember 2015)

So, mittlerweile hat sich ein wenig getan und es gibt hier mal einen kleinen Zwischenstand:

Ausgehend vom Originalzustand (11,2kg inkl. Ständer) wurden bisher folgende Teile ersetzt/verbaut:

Bereifung: ersetzt durch Schwalbe Black Jack (-370g)
Schläuche: Schwalbe 7C (-79g)
LRS: Eigenbau (Schürmann, Sapim, Schwalbe) (-173g)
Ritzelpaket: 8-fach-Kassette CS HG51, 11-30 (-199g)
Speichenreflektoren: 32 Stück 3M-Scotchlite (-32g)
Lenker: KCNC Dark Side Flat, 10°, 50cm (-166g)
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride, 50mm (-107g)
Schaltgriff: Shimano SL-RS 47 8-fach (±0g)
Sattelstütze: Ritchey (-79g)
Innenlager: Neco HAL-920, 110,5mm (-65g)
Kurbel: Frog, 32T, 114mm (-617g)
Schaltwerk: Shimano RD-M760, GS (-136g)
Kette: gekürzt (-12g)

Gesamtersparnis: 2035g

Zusätzlich verbaut wurden Tacho (24g) und Flaschenhalter (44g) inkl. Sattelklemme (113g). Außerdem kommen noch die notwendigen Achspanner dazu. Da sind derzeit noch sackschwere von Novatec verbaut (117g).

Macht in Summe aktuell 1737g weniger und bringt uns haarscharf unter die 9,5kg-Grenze.

Allerdings lag das Augenmerk eh mehr auf der besseren Ergonomie/Fahrbarkeit (Schaltung, Kurbellänge, ...) zu bezahlbaren Preisen als auf Gewichtsreduktion um jeden Preis.

Den LRS z.B. hab ich hauptsächlich wegen des Wechsels vom Megarange-Schraubkranz auf eine Steckkassette ge- und verbaut - und weil ich günstig an die Teile rankam.

Etwas leichter wird der Würfel auf jeden Fall noch. Über den Winter kommen noch neue Pedale, ggf. ein anderer Sattel und leichtere Achsspanner. Potential steckt auch noch in den Griffen (liegen da, aber das Kind will den neuen Lenker nicht ruinieren und fährt erst mal die "Kinderversion" weiter - sehr brav) und die Sattelstütze könnte auch noch ein paar Zentimeter kürzer werden. Allerdings wäre es da schade drum wegen der paar Gramm.

Die Bremse werde ich wohl auch noch entsorgen und die Züge inkl. Hüllen müssen auch noch neu. Dann sollte es aber auch langsam gegen 9kg gehen. Und dann wäre da noch die "Bleigabel". Vielleicht juckt es mich ja doch noch und das Ding fliegt auch noch raus.

Momentan sieht das ganze jedenfalls so aus:






Wer sich über den Flaschenhalter wundert: Mein Kind besteht auf seiner eigenen Flasche am Rad. Allerdings ist am Cube wenig Platz und alle anderen Lösungen wollten dem Mädel nicht zusagen. Die Sattelklemme war dann meine letzte Idee und fand Anklang - auch weil, quasi als netter Nebeneffekt, das Teil im Sommer zuverlässig ein Röckchen oder Kleid vom Rad fernhält. Worauf Mädels halt so achten ...

Fährt jedenfalls besser als je zuvor, besonders was die ganze Schalterei angeht. Ich konnte die Besitzerin vorhin gerade so von einer Testfahrt im strömenden Regen (deswegen auch Foto im Treppenhaus) abhalten.

kc85


----------



## x world one (1. Januar 2016)

Sieht auf jeden Fall super aus!
Den Laufradsatz hätte ich auch gern gewechselt, wird aber ohne Eigenleistung unverhältnismäßig teuer. Die Abstufung des hinteren Ritzelpakets passt bei dir besser als Original.
Warum hast du die kleine Schlaufe am Schaltzug unterhalb der Sattelstütze gelassen? 
Ich habe ja die Bremsen getauscht gegen XT. Von der Bremsleistung her würde ich sagen ist es egal. Die von mir verbauten Avid FR5 Hebel sind aber deutlich wertiger als Original. Die Bremshüllen habe ich gelassen, sind Original glaube auch Jagwire, jedenfalls gehen die Dinger ausreichend leicht. Die Züge sind durch neue Edelstahlzüge ersetzt wurden.


----------



## kc85 (1. Januar 2016)

Die Züge und Hüllen werden ja erst noch gemacht, die werden dann auch etwas sparsamer verlegt. Mein Kind kann sich momentan aber irgendwie nicht zwischen weiß, rot, schwarz oder blau entscheiden. Das Ergebnis ändert sich bei jeder neuen Befragung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ergo ist die Bestellung erst mal aufgeschoben.

Die originalen Bremsen scheinen mir recht schwer und sehen irgendwie einfach sch... aus. Du kannst die Teile ja mal für mich auch die Waage werfen. 

Die Schaltung ist jetzt wirklich viel besser gestuft als vorher. Mal im direkten Vergleich:






Oben die Auslegung ab Werk. Die wird auch mit einem 32er Kettenblatt nicht besser, nur noch kürzer. Unten die Variante, die ich jetzt verbaut habe. Sieht viel stimmiger aus, besonders am Berg gibts deutlich mehr sinnvolle Auswahl, und die Gangsprünge fallen auch deutlicher und damit spürbarer aus. Und obenraus gehts bei Bedarf sogar noch etwas schneller.

Aber dafür muss man halt am besten den doofen Schraubkranz loswerden. Deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich einen neuen LRS aufbauen (obwohl, das Angebot von Fisch123 im Bikemarkt ist da gar nicht so schlecht, vielleicht geht ja noch was beim Preis).

Alternativ einfach hinten eine andere Nabe ins originale Rad (z.B. Novatec, deutlich unter 30€), ggf. ein paar neue Speichen und für etwas mehr als 10€ EUR eine schön gestufte Kassette drauf. Falls nötig, ein 8-fach Drehschalter kostet bei Ebay auch fast nix. Kostenpunkt im Idealfall irgendwo um die 60 EUR.

Da ist, im direkten Vergleich, der LRS von Fisch 123 dann aber auch gar nicht so teuer. Lohnt sich in beiden Varianten aber wirklich, zumal wenn, wie bei dir, noch 2 Kinder dass Rad nutzen werden.

Ich fürchte, wenn mir jetzt irgendwo auch noch halbwegs preiswert eine leichtere Gabel über den Weg läuft, werde ich da auch noch schwach. Meine Frau guckt schon ganz mißtrauisch, wenn ich das Netz durchforste. 

Wäre aber fast schon eine (finanzielle) Sünde. Das wird bei uns wohl die letzte Saison für das Cube werden.

Vielleicht reden wir hier auch in ein paar Monaten schon über ein Schlachtfest. 

kc85


----------



## x world one (1. Januar 2016)

Habe die Gewichte mal rausgesucht:

Bremshebel Original 115g (identisch mit den neu verbauten XT M770), pro Paar ohne Bremsschuh, Führungsrohr und sonstige Schrauben (Befestigung am Sockel und Bremsschuh)
Bremsgriff Original 100g zu 76g Abid FR5 schwarz
Ja der Laufradsatz würde mich reizen. Mal schauen, ich bekomme jetzt ja schon immer zu hören, dass es ja nur ein Rad ist und man früher auf ganz anderen Hobeln radfahren gelernt hat und das auch super ging.
Schneller muss die Große nicht unbedingt werden. Ich gebe zu, ich habe bei der aktuellen Übersetzung schon manchmal Angst so wie sie rumrast. Ich denke mal die 20km/h knackt sie mehr als locker.

Ein Schlachtfest wäre aber schade. Ich hoffe ich komme noch zwei Jahre hin. Hier im Forum fahren ja viele in dem Alter schon 24er, aber ich hab das Rad nach der Schrittlänge ausgewählt und da müsste es reichen.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Januar 2016)

Sieht doch prima aus. Flaschenhalter passt farblich super (selbst gestaltet?) und als ehemaligen Triathleten gefällt mir auch die Anbauposition hinterm Sattel außerordentlich gut, sehr aerodynamisch halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (1. Januar 2016)

Der Flaschenhalter war ein Zufallstreffer bei Lucky Bike. Ich braucht gerade einen und die wollten den als übriges Einzelstück einer Werbewand loswerden. Der Halter war also spottbillig und passte vom Design im Union-Jack-Look her auch noch ganz gut.

Ist ein Elite Custom Race. Den gab/gibt es u.A. in diversen Flaggen-Varianten:






Manchmal hat man halt Glück.

kc85


----------



## gutschik (14. Januar 2016)

Witzig dass wir quasi zeitgleich das gleiche Bike getuned haben


----------



## kc85 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, da laufen/liefen parallel noch ein paar ähnliche Würfel-Projekte. Noch bin ich ja auch gar nicht fertig. Die Pilotin ist dank Ohren-OP noch immer außer Gefecht und wir haben deswegen erst mal "Baustopp". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mittlerweile bin ich natürlich doch noch schwach geworden und werde auch die Gabel tauschen. Meine Frau nimmt sowas mittlerweile mit einem Schulterzucken zur Kenntnis. Ich fürchte, das liegt an meiner (ehrlichen) Antwort auf die kürzlich gestellte Frage, was der Umbau bisher verschlungen hat - ich vermute einen veritablen Schock bei meiner besseren Hälfte. 

Kein Wunder, der ursprüngliche Umbauplan lautete mal: Andere Kurbel und ein paar Gramm abspecken.

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, was es da zu meckern gäbe? Hab ich ja beides auch gemacht - irgendwie. 

kc85


----------



## gutschik (14. Januar 2016)

Du hast's gut, bei mir ist das Projekt "Christkind" abschlossen und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich als nächstes machen soll...

Welche Gabel wird's denn?


----------



## kc85 (14. Januar 2016)

Gabel ist noch in der Schwebe, ich warte auf Rückmeldung.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (16. Januar 2016)

Aktueller Zwischenstand:

Mit meiner wieder halbwegs fitten Tochter habe ich heute erst mal die gewünschten blauen Züge ans Rad gebaut. Am Schaltwerk gabs auch gleich eine Flexpipe für die V-Brake. Sieht ganz brauchbar aus, ihr gefällt's jedenfalls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Schaltbarkeit leidet unter der Flexpipe erfreulicherweise auch nicht.

Parallel wurde die originale V-Brake entsorgt und gegen einen Kellerfund, eine gut erhaltene Tektro, ausgetauscht. Die Tektro ist marginal schwerer, aber um Lichtjahre exakter einstellbar. Endlich fühlen sich die Bremsen mal solide an und sind auch sauber dosierbar.

Leider gibt es aber keine blauen Schnellspanner am Rad. Der hintere Spanner von AEST ist schlicht zu kurz für die fetten Ausfallenden am Würfel. Eine schwere Enttäuschung für meine Jüngste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat für leichte, blaue Spanner hat, die lang genug sind: Her damit. 

Die Pedale aus dem Land des Lächelns sind auch noch irgendwo in den Weiten der internationalen Logistik verschollen. Und in Sachen Gabel sondiere ich noch die Optionen. Von der Geometrie her kommt man aber an der Gabel vom Kania Twenty Small kaum vorbei.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (16. Januar 2016)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber das Teil sieht aus wie ein buntes Zirkuspferd und das "Geschwür" hinter dem Sitz geht meiner Meinung gar nicht. Schaut alles so dran geklatscht aus.
Aber nur meine persönlich Meinung.
Sorry


----------



## Roelof (16. Januar 2016)

http://www.ebay.at/itm/LOADED-Fahrr...516928?hash=item5423103280:g:NVsAAOSwjVVVz404 
Hab ich 5x im Einsatz, 152mm klemmt der maximal. Gewicht 42 bis 43g


----------



## kc85 (16. Januar 2016)

Das ist ein Kinderrad. Das muss (wie jedes andere Rad eigentlich auch) nur einem gefallen, dem der es fährt.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Januar 2016)

Passt schon


----------



## trifi70 (16. Januar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie her kommt man aber an der Gabel vom Kania Twenty Small kaum vorbei.


Wie isn die EBH der originalen Cubegabel, ist die Alu und was wiegt die?


----------



## gutschik (16. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie isn die EBH der originalen Cubegabel, ist die Alu und was wiegt die?


ist aus stahl und wiegt über 1kg, siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1949630
Mit der Kubikes Gabel hab ich hier ca. 450g eingespart. Die EBH ist minimal höher, dadurch flacherer LW und mehr Sicherheit im High-Speed Bereich


----------



## kc85 (17. Januar 2016)

@ Fisch123
Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, wären da auch eher weiße oder wieder schwarze Zughüllen verbaut worden. Aber das ist nicht meine Baustelle. Das "Geschwür"  ist auch nicht dauerhaft verbaut, das wird nur für lange Touren montiert, aber durchaus regelmäßig. Da ich aber beim Gewicht nicht schummeln will, hab ich es mit fotografiert und gewogen. Das mit dem Zirkuspferd passt schon ganz gut, meine Jüngste nennt das Rad eh "mein Pferd" und macht beim Fahren gerne mal "Pferdegeräusche". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Roelof
Danke für den Tipp, über die Teile war ich auch schon gestolpert.


Zur Gabel-Thematik:

Die Cube-Gabel hat ziemlich genau 320mm EBH, exakt so wie die Gabel vom Kania Twenty Small (gepulvert 530g). Alternativ bleiben noch die Gabeln von KUbikes (EBH 345mm, 595g) oder die vom Kania Twenty Large mit (EBH 352mm, 560g/570g roh/lackiert).

Und da kommt dann noch das "Problem" der Kosten dazu.

Die 20S-Gabel passt optimal (++), hat aber mit Silber die falsche Farbe (--) und ist inkl. Versand recht teuer (-).
Die KUbikes ist fast identisch im Preis (-), leider auch länger (-). Positiv hier, das Teil gibts fix und fertig in schwarz (+), bei etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik.
Die 20L gibt es als "2. Wahl" recht günstig (++), dafür ist das Ding noch mal ein paar Millimeter länger als die KUbikes (--). Und die Farbe passt natürlich auch nicht (--). Die Optik ist dafür konventioneller.

Vom Gewicht her wären alle ein echter Fortschritt.

Ich guck mir nun schon seit 3 Tagen den Würfel von Gutschik an und hadere mit mir.

@ Gutschik
Kannst du bitte mal an eurem Würfel die Höhe des Tretlagers senkrecht zum Boden messen?

kc85


----------



## rawhide (17. Januar 2016)

Servus,

ich lese schon eine Weile mit. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr eine Alugabel mit Stahlschaft gekauft, um das Rad meines Mittleren zu erleichtern. Das Rad ist mittlerweile weg, die ungekürzte Gabel (roh) mit EBH ca. 320 noch da. Bei interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## kc85 (17. Januar 2016)

@ rawhide 
Du hast eine PN.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (30. Januar 2016)

Gestern sind endlich die Pedale aus dem Reich der Mitte eingetroffen. Komischerweise war die Lieferung online zu keinem Zeitpunkt trackbar. DHL behauptete noch gestern, die Lieferung nicht zu kennen, da lag das Zeug schon bei mir. Zoll war auch keiner fällig. Super.

In Sachen Gabel habe ich mich, nach einem kritischen Blick auf die Gesamtkosten, für eine (kostentechnisch) abgespeckte Lösung, die dafür gewichtstechnisch nicht ganz so diätisch ist, entschieden. Der User rawhide hat mir da ein Angebot gemacht, bei dem ich am Ende nicht ablehnen konnte. Statt der doch recht teuren und farblich unpassenden Kania-Gabel (zumindest wenn man eine mit passender Geometrie haben will) habe ich nun eine passende Alu-Faltradgabel am Start, die zwar nur 300 statt 500g einspart, welche dafür finanziell aber ein absolutes Schnäppchen ist. Das gesparte Geld kann ich nun in die professionelle farbliche Anpassung der Gabel stecken.

Dem mittlerweile für den Umbau neu formulierten offiziellen (und auch von meiner besseren Hälfte mitgetragenen) Ziel "irgendwas unter 9kg", steht also nix mehr im Wege. 

Das ich die am Würfel nicht passenden Schnellspanner am blauen Specialized meiner Frau verbaut habe, hat sich also schon gelohnt. Bestechung funktioniert immer. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (22. Februar 2016)

Heute bin ich endlich mal dazugekommen, das Rad zu komplettieren.

Die CCF-Gabel wurde schwarz lackiert und ersetzt die 1020g schwere Cube-Stahlgabel. Dazu kamen die AEST-Pedale.

Das Gewicht ist damit bei erträglichen 8,9kg angekommen und liegt unter der angepeilten 9kg-Marke. Ziel errreicht. Samstag hat die jüngste Geburtstag, dann ist offizielle Übergabe des renovierten Würfels. Bei einer kurzen Probefahrt vorhin zeigte sich die junge Dame mit den Tuningmaßnahmen jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.

Demnächst kommen noch ein paar andere Schnellspanner ans Rad, aber dann bleibt das Teil, so wie es jetzt ist.

Nun werde ich mich dem Nabenwechsel am Haibike der großen Schwester samt Umbau auf 8-Fach widmen. Sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (23. Februar 2016)

Hier mal noch 2 schnelle Bilder vom aktuellen Ergebnis:












So ganz final ist der Umbau wohl doch nicht. Mein jüngste denkt nun plötzlich auch über "so einen Spiderman-Sattel wie bei der Schwester" nach. Die "Babygriffe" kommen wohl auch noch runter, sie wird ja schließlich schon 6 Jahre alt. Ersatz liegt eh schon im Keller. Kann also durchaus sein, das der Würfel noch mal 200g verlieren wird. Aktuell liegt der Gewichtsverlust bei etwas über 2,1kg.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Februar 2016)

schaut einfach ganz lecker aus, so ein Halter an der hinterseite des Sattels!


----------



## kc85 (23. Februar 2016)

Den hatte ich eigentlich sogar runtergenommen, aber die Besitzerin besteht auf der Montage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich fände es ohne ja auch schöner. Da kann man offenbar nix machen. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (9. August 2017)

Das gute Stück ging gestern zu einem schönen Preis nach Leipzig und läuft nun dort weiter.

Hier noch die Gewichtstabelle, wie das Rad am Ende im Einsatz war (sogar ohne Getränkehalter am Sattel):






Mach's gut, Würfel.

kc85


----------

